# help info needed!! Family from england wanting to move to portugal



## maza1202 (Jun 13, 2017)

I am wanting to move to portugal somewhere near albufeiria (30mins drive away) i am wanting a place with a good international school for my 6year old and a place for my 1 year old, information on looking for a job ( i currently sterilize surgical equipment in a hospital) but cant find anything with this sort of job. My partner is a labourer and would be happy with any work. Any info would be great


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Portugal is a great place to live but not a great place to find work. Especially if you don't speak fluent Portuguese & if you can find work, minimum wage is only about €550 per month.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum
You may face additional hurdles in so far as Algarve is typically the most expensive area to live in Portugal with the exception of the city centres so your housing costs, rates, food etc. will all be higher than out in the countryside..............problem is that there is even less work opportunity in the countryside, the key will be research, research and more research coupled with many visits to scout out areas of interest.
Hope it goes well

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

In addition the cost of international school fees are high.
Typically Preschool Bilingual (3 to 5 years)	€ 5,238,00

A qualified nurse friend of mine who is a nursing tutor earns less than €1000 per month


----------



## maza1202 (Jun 13, 2017)

Does the wage and cost of living even themselves up, i cant find any jobs advertised, but i believe albuferia is old school and you are best of face to face when applying for jobs, is this correct


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

maza1202 said:


> Does the wage and cost of living even themselves up, i cant find any jobs advertised, but i believe albuferia is old school and you are best of face to face when applying for jobs, is this correct


If you're talking minimum wage or close to it AND paying 2 lots of school fees then no...... It won't come close to balancing but if you take the school fees out of the equation then it might become a possibility depending on the lifestyle you choose to live.

It'd be more possible in other areas though as the Algarve is expensive as Rob says.


----------



## maza1202 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well i was going to send my daughter to a portuguese school, hopefully she should pick the language up being so young, just worried about my son as he will be 1 and it seems no childcare for that age? Seems portugese familys look after one another.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't comment on childcare because I don't know anything about it but would guess it's mostly family based here but on the subject of schooling, I'd say the children would be better off in a Portuguese school because they'll learn the language & integrate faster which is obviously vitally important to them if they're going to spend their lives here. 

Going back to the work situation, you need to appreciate that over 20% of the younger population have been forced to leave the country to look for work in recent years........ and that's just the younger population. My guess is that's at least equalled by the next older generation. 

Then you need to factor in that as a new immigrant that probably doesn't speak the language and without family or other contacts, you're going to be right at the back of the queue for any vacancy that does come up. 

Portugal is a wonderful place to live if you can support yourself but it's far from good if you have to find work, especially well paid work.


----------



## maza1202 (Jun 13, 2017)

We have just come back from portugal and are heading back out there in 6 week to look at things. What areas would u suggest?


----------



## maza1202 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hopefully it will be a year till we move out and in that year i will be having portugese lessons and hopefully pass 
that down to my daughter.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

maza1202 said:


> Hopefully itwill be a year till we move out and in that year i will be having portugese lessons and hopefully pass
> that down to my daughter.


As travelling man says, language is going to be a challenge when looking at getting work, it is a language not for the faint hearted, you have various dialects to contend with, both regional and local, then there is Brazilian Portuguese to add in to the equation, it can and is done regularly, some of us have been at it for many years and can get by, others can be fluent in maybe 2 years or so, it depends on your aptitude to language.
It is a great country to live in but it is not without it`s challenges not least of which is getting oneself understood 

Good luck

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

maza1202 said:


> We have just come back from portugal and are heading back out there in 6 week to look at things. What areas would u suggest?



Portugal varies immensely almost mile by mile so you need to make a lit of what you do/don't want/need in your life & then find the areas that suit but that's going to be especially hard for you because you'll also need to factor in the employment issues........ and it could well be you'll have to make considerably compromise because the areas that have the best employment opportunities probably won't be the areas you'd ideally want to live in.


----------



## maza1202 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thankyou for your posts, it has helped us alot and helped us look for what is important for when we go back over in 6week


----------

